# Sexing TB auratus



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a pair of auratus that are roughy a year old. I was sold 3 as a probable trio and 1 was getting picked on a bit too much and died shortly after gettin it. The previous owner had some eggs but never fertilized and it was just these 3 in the tank. I have ha these 2 since August and haven't heard any calling nor have I had any eggs, Fertilized or not. I was originally thinking it was still a 1.1 but when I looked at them both today when I moved them to there new tank they both looked pretty big like they were females. What do you guys think?
frog 1 ( more suspected male)


























Frog 2 (suspected female)


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

bump... any one have an idea?


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like two females to me. I have had a hard time sexing mine though, and the most reliable indicator is definitely calling and behavior. In my experience, they take well over a year to start breeding.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

See I don't get much of a response playing calls either, wether it be from female or males perspective. Maybe I have two sexless frogs.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Make sure frogs are at least 10-12 months old. By then, at full size, you should be able to identify from body size/shape. Mine didn't start calling til then, either.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I would think 2 females.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

They are about that age morg


----------

